# Oldest people,  Healthiest,  Getting worse, declining health because of diet of u.s.fast food.



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

"Looking for the oldest people alive? Look no further than the native people of Okinawa, Japan. They are likelier to reach age 100 than the members of any other tribe in the world.

Okinawa boasts of having the largest concentration of centenarians in the world. Longevity among Okinawans has been traced to their healthy diet. They eat lots of whole grains, soy, tofu, vegetables, sweet potatoes, fish, squid, and octopus.

Despite their large centenarian population, the Okinawans have been suffering a steady decline in health within the past few years. 

This has been traced to increased consumption of fast food from outlets that followed the opening of a US base in the area.[10]"


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 16, 2022)

Fast food is typically loaded with calories, sodium, and unhealthy saturated fat, often enough in one meal for an entire day. It also tends to be low in nutrients and almost totally lacking in fruit, vegetables, and fibre. Regular fast food diets also promote the indulgence of tobacco and alcohol, see this study. 
In the UK the percentage of smokers  at around 13% is not that far off a similar percentage who  eat takeaways at least once a week.


----------



## Leann (Jul 16, 2022)

This is similar to what studies have shown about acculturation in the US. Specifically, people from Central and South America eat far more fresh fruits and vegetables than most Americans do and they have less access to fast foods. When they move to the US where fast food is cheap and plentiful, they change their diets and start showing the same health issues as Americans which are obesity, high cholesterol, elevated blood pressure, etc.  SO, as I have said before, diet does matter but so does abstaining from smoking, excessive intake of alcohol, breathing unhealthy air and extended exposure to the sun.


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 16, 2022)

Fast food and no exercise is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> "Looking for the oldest people alive? Look no further than the native people of Okinawa, Japan. They are likelier to reach age 100 than the members of any other tribe in the world.
> 
> Okinawa boasts of having the largest concentration of centenarians in the world. Longevity among Okinawans has been traced to their healthy diet. They eat lots of whole grains, soy, tofu, vegetables, sweet potatoes, fish, squid, and octopus.
> 
> ...


I spent two and a half years on Okinawa and this matches my observations. I really liked the people there and I will add that the food on Okinawa was superb and much better than anywhere else I was stationed in 31 years.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jul 16, 2022)

My viewpoint is that it is garbage food from all sources. Grocery stores and regular restaurants as well. Half the food at the grocers is meant to addict people to over eat with nutrition deficient foods. More profit dollars are gained that way.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2022)

Poor diet and lack of exercise is becoming the nations biggest health problem.  

https://www.cdc.gov/obesity/data/adult.html


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2022)

At my last job there was a guy, every day when I came to work and he was working, eating fast food for his lunch in the breakroom. He was normal weight if not thin. Have no idea what his insides looked like.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Poor diet and lack of exercise is becoming the nations biggest health problem.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/obesity/data/adult.html


has been for a long time .... however because pointing out the Obvious is considered not PC .....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 16, 2022)

This video was on my youtube feed . Timely I would say. 

Russel is young and spry, but the main talk is from a very wise, intelligent older person, about fast food...and eating healthy.

_"This week I spoke with Vandana Shiva about the current global protests, such as the Dutch farmers, and the historical push to curb the production of healthy clean food in place of more profitable GMO produce."





_


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

How much of it starts because so many mothers work and haven't got time to cook proper meals? There is a lot to be said for the traditional way of life with mums looking after the home and children.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 17, 2022)

I have been traveling now for 41 days and I think I went to McDonald's 3 times; mainly for the coffee.  Fast food is an American tragedy.  It is good for killing off people who are too lazy to cook healthy food at home.  They say, "you are what you eat" and they are right.  Years ago, there were skinny Chinese on the mainland and fat Chinese in Hong Kong.  The reason was that Mainland China had no fast food but Hong Kong did.

If the truth be revealed, I went to Burger King today and enjoyed a nice fish burger, fries and unlimted pop.  I justified that little trip by thinking that today the temperature is 35 C and tomorrow night I will be home.  I think that going out for fast food once in a while does not kill anyone.  What is bad is going very often and for a long time.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have been traveling now for 41 days and I think I went to McDonald's 3 times; mainly for the coffee.  Fast food is an American tragedy.  It is good for killing off people who are too lazy to cook healthy food at home.  They say, "you are what you eat" and they are right.  Years ago, there were skinny Chinese on the mainland and fat Chinese in Hong Kong.  The reason was that Mainland China had no fast food but Hong Kong did.


Sad and true.    If not lazy,  just ignorant - a lot of teens and older have never cooked a real meal,  might never have seen a real meal, healthy nutrition,  real food.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> At my last job there was a guy, every day when I came to work and he was working, eating fast food for his lunch in the breakroom. He was normal weight if not thin. Have no idea what his insides looked like.


Various shades red , pink,  healthy alive,  unless infected or if he took antacids.  THen dark, brown, black, dead.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 17, 2022)

Before we all pile on blaming mothers, don't forget our school lunches.
Wish we grew up in France...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Before we all pile on blaming mothers, don't forget our school lunches.
> Wish we grew up in France...


'blame' ?   Blame the system, the powers that control most all education, etc ....  
Mothers?   same as other people but sometimes more protective of their babies.

France, like other countries also,  has its own problems,  some shared , maybe some unique.


----------



## Lee (Jul 17, 2022)

That video HoneyNut posted is a real eye opener, especially when you consider that the cost of those great nutricious meals come out $$$$ wise less than a typical North American school lunch.

I tend to make what I call "snackie lunch" if we have a bacon and egg breakfast. The snackie lunch today was sliced tomatoes, cukes, fresh peaches, celery stuffed with cream cheese and 6 slices (thin) of kielbassa.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> How much of it starts because so many mothers work and haven't got time to cook proper meals? There is a lot to be said for the traditional way of life with mums looking after the home and children.


Could be. Or they're more interested in the latest man in their lives, or drugs. It could be what they like themselves so it's what they buy. We have people get Door Dash delivered at work. One woman actually had McDonald's delivered. Really? At that expense? But I guess she really wanted it. I take lunch to work every day.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

What struck me more about the French school lunch video was the humanity. Food aside. There were many adults interacting with and helping the kids. Plates and cups put out on the tables. Food brought to the kids. The food of coarse was not fast food. Here in the U.S., I think the needs of the people aren't even considered. What works the fastest, what brings in the most money. Clearly there were many more people employed in that school kitchen than there would be in the U.S..


----------



## Nathan (Jul 17, 2022)

Fast food would be "OK" if you indulged maybe once a month or less.   However, the junk food junkies eat  this $h!t every week, if not every day.







Metabolic syndrome


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> How much of it starts because so many mothers work and haven't got time to cook proper meals? There is a lot to be said for the traditional way of life with mums looking after the home and children.


I have 2 adult granddaughters; one doesn't know how to cook at all, the other learned after she married.

My teen g-daughter cooks for the whole family once in a while, and she enjoys it. The youngest one (12) says she has "severe tactile-sensitivity to the feel of dishes", so she only goes into the kitchen if she absolutely has to...cuz dishes are in there.   

Anyway, their mom has always worked, usually until evening. They don't eat much fast-food, but she does a lot of "fast-cooking"; uses boxed side dishes and/or frozen pre-prepared entres, etc.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> Could be. Or they're more interested in the latest man in their lives, or drugs. It could be what they like themselves so it's what they buy. We have people get Door Dash delivered at work. *One woman actually had McDonald's delivered. *Really? At that expense? But I guess she really wanted it. I take lunch to work every day.


I have mentioned on SF before that on my way to exercise any morning of the week, the drive-thru at a McDonald's have two lanes stacked deep. It is easier to buy prepared breakfasts than to utilize one's kitchen for something fresher and heathier.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Take-away food used to be a treat for us.....a once a week visit to KFC. Now it has become the norm and somehow a lot of people seem to have become addicted to it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Take-away food used to be a treat for us.....a once a week visit to KFC. Now it has become the norm and somehow a lot of people seem to have become addicted to it.


we never had take-away food when I was a kid...never, not even once.

Aside from something from the chippy which I might have bought myself once in a blue moon as a teen.. I never tasted a take-away until I was almost 20.. and had Chinese take out..

A lot of the reason for fast food popularity apart from being high in salt and sugar.. is the laziness of so many people who can't be bothered to cook...

Lots of the younger members of my team when I was working, would buy take away food tice a day.. breakfast and lunchtime. and I have no doubt when they got home they were sending for a deliveroo order as well.

Yesterday my daughter, said she'd just driven past McDonalds.. ( 5pm).. and the queue of cars  was 2 lanes wide, and actually blocking the main road


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I have mentioned on SF before that on my way to exercise any morning of the week, the drive-thru at a McDonald's have two lanes stacked deep. It is easier to buy prepared breakfasts than to utilize one's kitchen for something fresher and heathier.


Oh I know! I see it myself. Also the drive through coffee places. I haven't been through one in ages. Too many good creamers (I use non dairy) that you can buy at the grocery store.

I don't know why people don't just plan ahead and bring lunch. Some people at my work place do. Even when I worked full time, I planned for and grocery shopped for my lunches and food for the week. It's not that hard.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I have mentioned on SF before that on my way to exercise any morning of the week, the drive-thru at a McDonald's have two lanes stacked deep. It is easier to buy prepared breakfasts than to utilize one's kitchen for something fresher and heathier.



Fruit, oatmeal, whole grain toast (cheese toast is my favorite), eggs, yogurt... all much quicker than a drive through lane and less expensive as well.


----------



## Della (Jul 17, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Various shades red , pink,  healthy alive,  unless infected or if he took antacids.  THen dark, brown, black, dead.


Serious question-- do antacids make your insides brown?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2022)

Covid has shown us that the typical Western diet and its resulting obesity has a terrible impact on the immune system.  But we're not seeing many PSAs about that from health related alphabet agencies.   There should be a massive campaigns from the top agencies and media about all the dangers of obesity but there aren't.   Instead, Western culture seems more worried about "fat shaming" than promoting health.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2022)

We used to stop at a McDonald's about once a month...when running around.  We like their Senior Coffee (used to be 50 cents), and their sausage and egg McMuffin has always been one of our favorite "snacks".  However, since this pandemic hit, most don't have any indoor seating, and the drive-thru lanes are usually crowded, so that, along with their doubling of prices, has resulted in our stops there being few and far between.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2022)

My mother owned a business and worked like a dog full time. I remember she closed the shop late on Fridays, so it would be about 8:00 pm when she wrapped it up. So, occasionally we'd go out for pizza afterwards. Most Friday evenings, my dad would make her spaghetti with clam sauce when she got home.

Even though my mom worked, I almost always had a homemade lunch to take to school. That was fine because I disliked the cafeteria food. She also made a daily lunch for my dad to take to work. Rarely would I buy a school lunch, that was only when Mom was really pressed for time.

When I was working, I packed my own lunch, beverages, and snacks for work. Most people I knew would not only buy takeout for lunch, but also buy breakfast in some form or other, and beverages and snacks throughout the day. Some of them would look at me like I was strange because I carried a small cooler with me to work every day. Fine. Y'all go ahead and spend your hard-earned money on junk, and I'll save my hard-earned money by making and eating my own food. I also packed breakfast and lunch for my husband. He had an hour and twenty-minute commute to work. Sitting down to breakfast takes too much time, so I'd make him breakfast-to-go. Most days, a couple of hard-boiled eggs, an English muffin, bagel, or toast and fruit in a flat container that he could reach into easily and a travel mug of coffee. Occasionally he'd buy lunch at the cafeteria, and it always gave him heartburn. There wasn't a day that went by that he didn't thank me for my effort. I always told him it was my pleasure. 

I never liked fast food. Not only that, I can't even remember the last time I ate it. If I'm out and about and I can't wait to eat until I get home, which is extremely rare, I'll stop into a deli or grocery store and grab a piece of fruit or cheese or even a bag of organic potato chips before I stop for fast food.

Preparing my own meals ensures that I'm eating healthy and I know exactly what ingredients are in my food. That's not to say I never eat out, occasionally I do, but I'm selective as to where I go.

Bella


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> How much of it starts because so many mothers work and haven't got time to cook proper meals? There is a lot to be said for the traditional way of life with mums looking after the home and children.


Or back in traditional days did people have the same access to FF?  As a full time, working mom, both while single and married, I made sure there was always a proper meal every night.  It’s the attitude of the cook, not whether they work or not. 



hollydolly said:


> A lot of the reason for fast food popularity apart from being high in salt and sugar.. is the laziness of so many people who can't be bothered to cook...


Exactly.  We have the same queues for FF out to the roads.  Then I’ll read people complaining on FB how long the waits are for their morning coffee.  I mentally scream at them to prep the pot the night before, push the button and the coffee will be ready by the time they’re dressed to leave.  And stop whining that you don’t have enough money because Tim’s or McD’s is charging more.  

I like your approach @Bella.  We are what we eat.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Fast food would be "OK" if you indulged maybe once a month or less.   However, the junk food junkies eat  this $h!t every week, if not every day.
> 
> 
> Metabolic syndrome



It's probably true that many kids today  think that stuff is okay  to live on entirely.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 17, 2022)

It would be interesting to see a study on how healthy the home made meals from my childhood really were, I'd think those Wonder Bread/mayo/questionable-lunchmeat wouldn't exactly win an award for nutrition.  Tuna noodle casserole made with Campbell's mushroom soup, is that really very good eating?  But we did at least have vegetables, especially in the summer from the garden.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Della said:


> Serious question-- do antacids make your insides brown?


Serious Serious Serious - yes, and much worse also - they lead to not only death of the intestine health,  but then to many problems / illnesses/  in other parts of the body including the brain.

By reducing acid in the stomach too low to digest food properly,  the food goes into the intestine undigested and becomes a playground for trouble.   

ALso,  antacids are almost never needed, ever, by anyone.  The things that actually help,  are not recommended by doctors unless outside of pharmakeia control.    i.e. maybe yes, something might be needed to relieve discomfort or pain,  but it is not antacids except in very very rare cases once in a while.    Even a glass of distilled water,   or a couple digestive enzymes, or a spoonful of acv in distilled water or juice or coffee can relieve discomfort or pain within minutes , or prevent it ever from happening if taken before and /or during a meal.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Covid has shown us that the typical Western diet and its resulting obesity has a terrible impact on the immune system.  But we're not seeing many PSAs about that from health related alphabet agencies.   There should be a massive campaigns from the top agencies and media about all the dangers of obesity but there isn't.   Instead, Western culture seems more worried about "fat shaming" than promoting health.


The hundreds or thousands of warnings about the "typical Western diet" 

began around 1948-1958.   The doctors, licensed AMA doctors warned.  The nutritionists warned.  (Adelle Davis).  The healing practitioners all warned individually or publicly.  The successful healers warned,  and they were all blacklisted by the ama, fda and cdc.  
If the successful healers had been listened to by enough of the people,  no one would have given the fake pandemic a second look at all - everyone trained right called it ridiculous and recognized it as the one world reset by fraud and deception.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Jules said:


> Or back in traditional days did people have the same access to FF?


An eternity ago,  when I was a child,  riding in the back seat of a car going with relatives to a family event, 
we passed one of the first mcdees in the country.   I very distinctly remember thinking " I hope that (fast food) does not catch on".  Sadly,  very sadly,  it did catch on,  and the health of all the people involved with it from sales and prep to service and also even more everyone buying and eating it or giving it to their kids/ family/ friends /whoever  declined immediately and continually over the years.
In Chinea same thing happened - when fast food started there,  within a few months the doctors started seeing a greater number of heart diseases,  then diabetes,  and more as time went by.
"Access" to FF is not a blessing, nor healthy,  for anyone.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Serious Serious Serious - yes, and much worse also - they lead to not only death of the intestine health,  but then to many problems / illnesses/  in other parts of the body including the brain.
> 
> By reducing acid in the stomach too low to digest food properly,  the food goes into the intestine undigested and becomes a playground for trouble.
> 
> ALso,  antacids are almost never needed, ever, by anyone.  The things that actually help,  are not recommended by doctors unless outside of pharmakeia control.    i.e. maybe yes, something might be needed to relieve discomfort or pain,  but it is not antacids except in very very rare cases once in a while.    Even a glass of distilled water,   or a couple digestive enzymes, or a spoonful of acv in distilled water or juice or coffee can relieve discomfort or pain within minutes , or prevent it ever from happening if taken before and /or during a meal.



Especially proton pump inhibitors like Aciphex, Nexium, Prevacid, Prilosec, Protonix ...several more in that drug class that I can't think of off the top of my head.  Proton pump inhibitors freaked me out when they first began to be pushed on us (remember the "purple pill" commercials  ). As a dietitian, I knew at that time that shutting down stomach acid production was not! a good idea and that was before we knew anything much about gut microbiome health ...now we do know, they horrify me. Additionally, they're not meant for long-term use according to prescribing information (PI) provided by their manufacturers but a lot of people have been taking them for years. Long term use is associated with osteoporosis, Clostridium difficile infection (a gawd awful gut bug), drug induced lupus to name a few.

If you can possibly avoid these, do.  Some people have a horrible time with rebound acid production when trying to wean off them.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Covid has shown us that the typical Western diet and its resulting obesity has a terrible impact on the immune system.  But we're not seeing many PSAs about that from health related alphabet agencies.   There should be a massive campaigns from the top agencies and media about all the dangers of obesity but there aren't.   Instead, Western culture seems more worried about "fat shaming" than promoting health.


absolutely ..... 
since one of the last data points I read  on covid .......showed 78% death/ hospitalizations were obese you would think that would wake everyone up.
cooking with all the things like food network and you tube instructions  etc  .......it is very easy to learn to cook.... and many many kids can even cook 
 Moms  ( or parents) too busy/ do not know how to cook ......... is IMO an outdated excuse for eating fast food all the time....

I wonder what we are doing with all the time we "saved" ..... 
by having basic errands like banking on phones or automatic other things then  food shopped for by others and delivered ..... even working from home ..but no time left to cook ?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeni said:


> absolutely .....
> since one of the last data points I read  on covid .......showed 78% death/ hospitalizations were obese you would think that would wake everyone up.
> cooking with all the things like food network and you tube instructions  etc  .......it is very easy to learn to cook.... and many many kids can even cook
> Moms  ( or parents) too busy/ do not know how to cook ......... is IMO an outdated excuse for eating fast food all the time....
> ...



Working in healthcare in a state with a high Covid morbidity rate, I can only think of one fit, slim woman in her 40s who died of Covid--don't know her full medical history though.  Of all the other deaths I know of here who were not elderly, all were overweight or obese.  On the other hand, one of my close friend's mom (86 YO with Type II diabetes that she's controlled for years with healthy diet, exercise, healthy weight) didn't even get it though she lives with her daughter and SIL ...both of whom are obese and had bad cases.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeni said:


> has been for a long time .... however because pointing out the Obvious is considered not PC .....


I don't disagree with you, but I do remember when Michelle Obama tried to implement healthy school lunches, better food labeling and more activity for children and received lots of pushback.  Was she considered PC?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 17, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> An eternity ago,  when I was a child,  riding in the back seat of a car going with relatives to a family event,
> we passed one of the first mcdees in the country.   I very distinctly remember thinking " I hope that (fast food) does not catch on".  Sadly,  very sadly,  it did catch on,  and the health of all the people involved with it from sales and prep to service and also even more everyone buying and eating it or giving it to their kids/ family/ friends /whoever  declined immediately and continually over the years.
> In Chinea same thing happened - when fast food started there,  within a few months the doctors started seeing a greater number of heart diseases,  then diabetes,  and more as time went by.
> "Access" to FF is not a blessing, nor healthy,  for anyone.


My dad insisted on home cooked meals at our house. As a result, my mother was a great cook. I'm glad now.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 17, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> An eternity ago,  when I was a child,  riding in the back seat of a car going with relatives to a family event,
> we passed one of the first mcdees in the country.   I very distinctly remember thinking " I hope that (fast food) does not catch on".  Sadly,  very sadly,  it did catch on,  and the health of all the people involved with it from sales and prep to service and also even more everyone buying and eating it or giving it to their kids/ family/ friends /whoever  declined immediately and continually over the years.
> In Chinea same thing happened - when fast food started there,  within a few months the doctors started seeing a greater number of heart diseases,  then diabetes,  and more as time went by.
> "Access" to FF is not a blessing, nor healthy,  for anyone.


while easy to blame Fast food and the restaurant business as well........ lets chalk this up to another educational letdown as well....

https://www.healthyway.com/content/how-did-the-government-get-the-food-pyramid-so-terribly-wrong/
_"Nowadays, though, we know that the food pyramid is not only misinformed, but that following its prescriptions can actually be harmful and contribute to an unhealthy diet."_
H_ow exactly did the government get something so crucial to the everyday life of the American people so wrong?"_

McDonalds seems to be the poster child but in reality what other businesses are blamed for PERSONAL choices .......
Are breweries or distillers  blamed for alcoholics.....?  

it is easy to see why some people have been sold false information for decades ......... 
the so called food pyramid by government is NOT accurate ....
anyone SELLING a diet or "lifestyle" can rather eloquently go on about why   ( insert philosophy here) is better or healthier.  
Labels are generally not read .... and do not reflect portion sizes as well .......labels say this much per serving but their serving size is no where near reality of what is consumed. 
Example studies have shown California's effort to put calorie count on menus had no measurable effect ..... in getting folks to make better choices.
We have INFORMATION at our fingertips about calories and nutrition more then ever .......more apps to track your intake ............if it was only facts that solved it we should have a small problem not the large one we have.  

We have contests and challenges to eat enormous portions........... for money and entertainment. whole shows dedicated to this. 
we ignore how much sugar and calories people are drinking 
with some frothy whipped creme Starbucks drinks hovering around 1200 calories that is most of a whole days intake.


----------



## Della (Jul 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Serious Serious Serious - yes, and much worse also - they lead to not only death of the intestine health,  but then to many problems / illnesses/  in other parts of the body including the brain.
> 
> By reducing acid in the stomach too low to digest food properly,  the food goes into the intestine undigested and becomes a playground for trouble.
> 
> ALso,  antacids are almost never needed, ever, by anyone.  The things that actually help,  are not recommended by doctors unless outside of pharmakeia control.    i.e. maybe yes, something might be needed to relieve discomfort or pain,  but it is not antacids except in very very rare cases once in a while.    Even a glass of distilled water,   or a couple digestive enzymes, or a spoonful of acv in distilled water or juice or coffee can relieve discomfort or pain within minutes , or prevent it ever from happening if taken before and /or during a meal.


Thanks Jeff!  I've been taking Omeprazole for over a year and I've just decided to wean myself off of it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2022)

{shrug} we all gotta go sooner or later.  I'll have a Big Mac and large fries, please.

Oh, and diet coke.  Counting calories, ya know.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> {shrug} we all gotta go sooner or later.  I'll have a Big Mac and large fries, please.
> 
> Oh, and diet coke.  Counting calories, ya know.


Don't you think it would be nice if more people discovered how to live healthy,  especially in case they would still live forty more years in pain and discomfort because of druglords,   with extra diseases and problems instead of fewer or none ? 
And from an opposite view,  
if the drugs are pain causing directly,  and nausea and dizziness and hair loss and weakness, 
but someone is actually only going to live three years or less,  and the drugs won't improve that,  why take them at all then ?  

i.e. hope to live pain free,  at least not allowing nor causing extra daily pain needlessly because of doctors and pharmakeia.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I can only think of one fit, slim woman in her 40s who died of Covid--don't know her full medical history though.


Did she fall off a ladder , breaking her neck ? 
A man who did ,  was called a "covid" death and made the news nationwide.  
"Covid" on a death certificate does not mean covid caused it, nor even that they had covid,  in many if not most cases.
Doctors were paid, and hospitals were paid,  a lot more money for calling it covid, no matter what the real reason or cause for the death.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Did she fall off a ladder , breaking her neck ?



Nope.  It was Covid but I don't know if she had other issues such as diabetes etc.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't disagree with you, but I do remember when Michelle Obama tried to implement healthy school lunches, better food labeling and more activity for children and received lots of pushback.  Was she considered PC?


I liked Michele Obama's organic garden.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Nope.  It was Covid but I don't know if she had other issues such as diabetes etc.


Prove it was covid.    It usually is not.  Hardly ever.  Same thing happened with sars 'epidemic' years ago, I think.  Other things caused the deaths.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Did she fall off a ladder , breaking her neck ?
> A man who did ,  was called a "covid" death and made the news nationwide.
> "Covid" on a death certificate does not mean covid caused it, nor even that they had covid,  in many if not most cases.
> Doctors were paid, and hospitals were paid,  a lot more money for calling it covid, no matter what the real reason or cause for the death.


This has corrupted the data and we will never have a clear picture because of it.... 
professors trying to study use other countries data and one professor said " US data is so messed up it is worthless for future study" 
paying anyone an incentive creates creative protocols to reap any cash....

In my state we had a young man shot in the head (was DOA ) in a street fight......... but was listed as a covid death.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> In my state we had a young man shot in the head (was DOA ) in a street fight......... but was listed as a covid death.


Yes,  happens every day likely in most countries ,  to get the money, and to grow the reset agenda of those in power.
The man who fell off the ladder was not unique - there are millions of other examples , not just nor only during the last few years covid time,  but all the way back to the spanish flu and other troubles -  fraudulent history re-written both as it happens, and there-after,  by those in control.

Remember also both the President AND congressman who was a licensed practicing doctor at a hospital publicly stated without hesitation - we are told to call any death a covid death so the hospital gets thousands of dollars more with each death.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I have mentioned on SF before that on my way to exercise any morning of the week, the drive-thru at a McDonald's have two lanes stacked deep. It is easier to buy prepared breakfasts than to utilize one's kitchen for something fresher and heathier.


It's a crime that health experts don't hold fast-food restaurants to a higher nutritional standard and that the FDA refuses to ban harmful food ingredients and processes. 

The very first McDonald's used fresh, quality, local food. Meat was purchased a night or two before, veggies were kept no longer than 3 days, buns were delivered fresh daily from a nearby bakery. (this was before Ray Kroc bought the rights to McDonald's from the McDonald brothers)


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2022)

All these anecdotal stories aside, a handful of which are probably true, Covid has claimed millions of lives in the US and throughout the world.

@AnnieA works in the medical field. If she says she personally knows a case where a slim, fit woman died of Covid in her 40s, I believe her. Not all who've died of Covid fit the "overweight or poor health or elderly" categories. Most did, but not all.  Not by a long shot.    

Returning to the original topic, while it's true that many of today's young adults were not raised on home cooked meals made with fresh ingredients, ignorance of how to do so is no longer an excuse. There are hundreds of thousands (millions?) of online recipes and videos, plus electronic and paper books, all spotlighting healthy foods, recipes and healthy cooking techniques.

Bottom line to healthy eating: Eat real food, mostly plants and plant based (like whole grains). Avoid sodium and processed foods. Skip added fats and oils, even those that claim they're "healthy" for you. (They're not.) Take it easy on the alcohol.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

StarSong said:


> If she says she personally knows a case where a slim, fit woman died of Covid in her 40s, I believe her.


She,  like millions or even billions of others 

were all told it was covid.    That still does not make it true,  like many other things people are told are not true as well.

She conveyed what she was told,  like the others do or could,  and without any proof.

Meanwhile,  bribes are very common, and the proof of fraud is widely available.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's a crime that health experts don't hold fast-food restaurants to a higher nutritional standard and that the FDA refuses to ban harmful food ingredients and processes.


"health experts " do not make the decisions elected politicians do .... fast food in not the only problem low nutrition garbage in stores as well
example the food stamp program is run by the department of agriculture .........
there are many many requests from individual states to limit what is Food stamp eligible .........they almost always are never addressed...

if a state wants to take off candy/ energy drinks/ soda and other low nutrient food off their hands are tied.....

it would be a REAL show of  leadership if the food stamp program was run more like the WIC program ......

WIC limits items to nutritional ones only ...
for example low sugar cereals like cheerios ok..... but not things like trix/ fruit loops / captain crunch etc...
Juice on wic has to be above certain % of real juice not flavored water that passes as a juice cocktail etc.

the framework of a program is already there build from that and require limits on sodium or additives etc the food industry would "improve" to make the cut ASAP

Both are federal programs and simple implementing new standards should be easier to do then deciding what a PRIVATE business should and should not do.


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 18, 2022)

Sometimes a plentiful healthy diet is a luxury  American families can’t achieve.  Families cannot  afford to have just one income earner. It takes two wage earners working full time just to keep their head above water. No one is home to plan and prepare a ‘from scratch‘ meal . Or they are in the car commuting to/from work, chauffeuring kids here and there. It takes a lot of discipline and dedication to not whip into that drive through after a long tiring day of what is quite likely a low paying job. Some areas of our country live in what is called a food desert and the only shopping option is the local convenience store.

iI shouldn’t be that way in America. I wish it wasn’t . It’s easy to blame our poor diets on laziness or ignorance, or women working outside the home.  And yes, sometimes that’s the case.
But until we take a good look at our culture - especially for what remains of the working middle class -  we are going to continue to see a decline in American health. We can’t afford to get healthy and we sure can’t afford to get sick under American health care system.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> "health experts " do not make the decisions elected politicians do .... fast food in not the only problem low nutrition garbage in stores as well
> example the food stamp program is run by the department of agriculture .........
> there are many many requests from individual states to limit what is Food stamp eligible .........they almost always are never addressed...
> 
> ...


If, for example, health experts and medical researchers proved to the FDA that a specific food dye caused neurological injury to children, and so the FDA banned this dye - banned its manufacture, its import, and its use entirely - then politicians _couldn't_ make any decisions regarding that food dye...because it would not be in use. It wouldn't be available. It may as well not exist.

So, I don't quite understand what you're saying.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's a crime that health experts don't hold fast-food restaurants to a higher nutritional standard and that the FDA refuses to ban harmful food ingredients and processes.


The fda is a crime.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't disagree with you, but I do remember when Michelle Obama tried to implement healthy school lunches, better food labeling and more activity for children and received lots of pushback.  Was she considered PC?


Michelle Obama’s program was a huge fail! I know many churches that bought into her program and the food was junk. The nutritionists didn’t want to use it but… because they were obligated because they bought into it. Many nutritional people personally brought in healthy things and used the Obama items as side ingredients or made recipes that they could use for better meals for the children. I knew of a nutritionist that quit her job because she objected to them. She also had two small children that she moved to a different facility that cooked better food or she cooked and had them take their lunch.


----------



## David777 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeni (Jul 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> If, for example, health experts and medical researchers proved to the FDA that a specific food dye caused neurological injury to children, and so the FDA banned this dye - banned its manufacture, its import, and its use entirely - then politicians _couldn't_ make any decisions regarding that food dye...because it would not be in use. It wouldn't be available. It may as well not exist.
> 
> So, I don't quite understand what you're saying.


FDA seems a bit unsure of where it stands ....... until polls or politicians support approval or such ... 
i do not see them as a credible or  independent ...just the facts type of institution anymore.... 
my examples show how it would take the work of many entities to just change a program the government runs....... 
no one seems to  want to  fix a flawed government program ........
but so many seem to think they can and should put more and more rules on private business....

As for Mrs Obama's efforts.............. i think she meant well.......... but statements like "they will eat the changed lunches,  if they get hungry enough"  went over like a lead balloon


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

I am going to say,yes, I sometimes eat fast food. It is a rare thing but sometimes you want something from your youth.  I am big on cooking my own food, I still eat hamburgers I make at home, I still eat pizza I make at home, I even make my own pizza dough. I bake my own bread, make my own cookies, cakes and pies.  I buy fresh veggies and fruits that I process myself.  

I grew up in a family that many would call poor. How is it poor to have the land to grow your vegetables and fruit.  Is it poor to can and freeze those things so you have that  bounty all year. Is it poor to teach your children about hard work and the joy of growing your own food.

We did buy meat from local producers, beef, chicken and pork. Farm raised.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> FDA seems a bit unsure of where it stands ....... until polls or politicians support approval or such ...
> i do not see them as a credible or  independent ...just the facts type of institution anymore....
> my examples show how it would take the work of many entities to just change a program the government runs.......
> no one seems to  want to  fix a flawed government program ........
> ...


Got it. Yeah, that's why my post begins "It's a crime...."


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Prove it was covid.    It usually is not.  Hardly ever.  Same thing happened with sars 'epidemic' years ago, I think.  Other things caused the deaths.



It was according to her MD cousin--husband of a woman from my home town.  From his post, she had a classic case.  Few days of feeling bad, a good few days, then tanked with low O2 sats, CT showed distinctive Covid pneumonia; she was admitted at this point, put on a ventilator but didn't make it.  It's noteworthy that her MD cousin is one of many, many health practitioners who feels the US medical establishment from the top has mishandled Covid with a resulting death toll that's much higher than it should be.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am going to say,yes, I sometimes eat fast food. It is a rare thing but sometimes you want something from your youth.  I am big on cooking my own food, I still eat hamburgers I make at home, I still eat pizza I make at home, I even make my own pizza dough. I bake my own bread, make my own cookies, cakes and pies.  I buy fresh veggies and fruits that I process myself.
> 
> I grew up in a family that many would call poor. How is it poor to have the land to grow your vegetables and fruit.  Is it poor to can and freeze those things so you have that  bounty all year. Is it poor to teach your children about hard work and the joy of growing your own food.
> 
> We did buy meat from local producers, beef, chicken and pork. Farm raised.


My grandfather could have been considered poor, but he had lots of acreage and raised and canned his own vegetables.  I don't remembering him and my step-grandmother ever going out to eat.  All meals were home-cooked.  And he lived to be 98 y/o.


----------



## Michael Z (Jul 18, 2022)

Watch “Diet Fiction” on Amazon Prime (Freevee). It sheds a lot of light on what a good diet is. After watching, you won’t be surprised as to why those Japanese lived to 100.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> It was according to her MD cousin--husband of a woman from my home town.  From his post, she had a classic case.  Few days of feeling bad, a good few days, then tanked with low O2 sats, CT showed distinctive Covid pneumonia; she was admitted at this point, put on a ventilator but didn't make it.  It's noteworthy that her MD cousin is one of many, many health practitioners who feels the US medical establishment from the top has mishandled Covid with a resulting death toll that's much higher than it should be.


Note that fifty percent of people put on a ventilator died from the tube being put down their throat.  Not from any virus.
If oxygen was given right away via a cpap type device over the mouth, instead of the dangerous ventilator ,  people usually got to go home within 3 days or less.
So again,  no proof of a virus causing the death.
The death toll is not from a virus,  but from things done by government and doctors under direction of pharmakeia,  deceiving the public.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Remember also both the President AND congressman who was a licensed practicing doctor at a hospital publicly stated without hesitation - we are told to call any death a covid death so the hospital gets thousands of dollars more with each death.


And then there was this,   daily.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeni said:


> "health experts " do not make the decisions elected politicians do .... fast food in not the only problem low nutrition garbage in stores as well
> example the food stamp program is run by the department of agriculture .........
> there are many many requests from individual states to limit what is Food stamp eligible .........they almost always are never addressed...
> 
> ...


I get where you're going here, but think there should be some allowance for other foods.  I worked as grocery checker in a lower economic area for a short time in the early 80s.  Back then it was obvious to onlookers whether someone was using cash, check or food stamps for groceries.    

A woman with a roughly 8 year old daughter came through my checkstand. Among their purchases was an inexpensive, store made birthday cake. From the joy in the little girl's eyes and bounce in her step, it was clear this cake was a rare treat, and the celebration would be in her honor. I'm smiling now just remembering her delight.

After the woman and her child went on their way, the next customer grumbled that HER tax dollars shouldn't be wasted on frivolous groceries like cake.  I looked at her and said, "So that little girl should celebrate her birthday with what, a bunch of broccoli?  Poor children are entitled to some joy on their birthdays, too, don't you think?"  

She said nothing. Just paid and left, but the next customer thanked me for reminding people that helping others should be done with an open hand and open heart. 

That story aside, I saw a lot of people who bought junk food and spent food stamps without getting the most nutritional bang for their buck. Whether they didn't know how to cook, didn't have a sufficiently outfitted kitchen, didn't have time, or what, I couldn't say. 

I will NEVER understand why women cannot purchase menstrual supplies with SNAP funds (food stamps).


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Note that fifty percent of people put on a ventilator died from the tube being put down their throat.  Not from any virus.
> If oxygen was given right away via a cpap type device over the mouth, instead of the dangerous ventilator ,  people usually got to go home within 3 days or less.
> So again,  no proof of a virus causing the death.
> The death toll is not from a virus,  but from things done by government and doctors under direction of pharmakeia,  deceiving the public.


There are numerous Covid threads on this forum.  Can we please stay on the nutrition topic on this one?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

StarSong said:


> There are numerous Covid threads on this forum.  Can we please stay on the nutrition topic on this one?


I started this thread,  and if you will post the truth about anything, fell free to do so.

So-called cvd symptoms , like most other troubles, diseases, ailments,  are easily handled via good eating habits short and long term, lifetime, 
and 
all this would be nice to know for people who are not sick yet,  and who do not want to be made sicker because of the greed of the system.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I will NEVER understand why women cannot purchase menstrual supplies with SNAP funds (food stamps).


... nor diapers,  nor toilet paper,   nor healing supplements....

... I understand why,  and it is devastating.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Note that fifty percent of people put on a ventilator died from the tube being put down their throat.  Not from any virus.
> If oxygen was given right away via a cpap type device over the mouth, instead of the dangerous ventilator ,  people usually got to go home within 3 days or less.
> So again,  no proof of a virus causing the death.
> The death toll is not from a virus,  but from things done by government and doctors under direction of pharmakeia,  deceiving the public.



Stop assuming.   She died a year after we learned of the dangers of early ventilation.   Protocol at the time she died was O2, bipap if that failed and ventilator as a last resort.  There are always outliers in medicine; she, unfortunately was one.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> I started this thread,  and if you will post the truth about anything, fell free to do so.
> 
> So-called cvd symptoms , like most other troubles, diseases, ailments,  are easily handled via good eating habits short and long term, lifetime,
> and
> all this would be nice to know for people who are not sick yet,  and who do not want to be made sicker because of the greed of the system.


Many SF-ers are avoiding Covid threads because they're so divisive, positions are entrenched, and very few here, if any, have changed their opinions on Covid over the past 18 months.    

Now that this thread is focusing on Covid, I'm unwatching it. No offense meant to you, Jeff, I just have no interest in further debates on whether Covid is real, whether people have actually died from it, what stats to believe, and so forth.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Stop assuming.   She died a year after we learned of the dangers of early ventilation.   Protocol at the time she died was O2, bipap if that failed and ventilator as a last resort.  There are always outliers in medicine; she, unfortunately was one.


I think you are the one assuming.   You assume 'they' / doctors/ the system/  would do what is good and right,  and they were apparently not allowed to or did not know what to do.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Now that this thread is focusing on Covid


I expect it will go in cycles,  not focusing on cvd, or any other particular disease, 
but rather on how to remedy any problem with diet.  (starting with avoiding fast food)

Cvd still affects everyone on earth ,  not a virus,  but the political game they are playing with it to bring on the world reset.
So it will continue to harm people from this day on for the rest of everyone's normal life.


----------

